# Stevens Favorite 22 Rifle



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I just got this Favorite a few days ago off a forum member. Nice little rifle for kids to shoot.
This one in pretty nice shape. The case hardened colors are still brite, gun has been well
cared for. Gun is over 100yrs old and still ticking.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 230451
> I just got this Favorite a few days ago off a forum member. Nice little rifle for kids to shoot.
> This one in pretty nice shape. The case hardened colors are still brite, gun has been well
> cared for. Gun is over 100yrs old and still ticking.


 I have a question about another Stevens model about like this, mine is a 14 1/2" little scout model. My research online shows this was only sold in a "rifle" model, but mine has a pistol hand grip, instead of a stock. I have it in at our local gun shop for a new firing pin, and they seem to think the pistol grip is original. Has anyone ever seen one of these in a pistol model..AH2


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It is not listed as factory made. I have seen many of the little Stevens and Hopkins& Allen 22
rifles that were converted into pistols. Some crude, some a work of art. Around these parts they
are referred to as "Hog Killers". Stevens did have a line of single shot pistols that were breakdowns.
They came from pocket size to long barreled models with detachable stocks. They also made a 22
Target pistol, that resembled a auto pistol. The last pistol made that I can think of was under Savage brand. A single shot 22, that looked like a Colt six shooter. Discontinued in the 70s.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> It is not listed as factory made. I have seen many of the little Stevens and Hopkins& Allen 22
> rifles that were converted into pistols. Some crude, some a work of art. Around these parts they
> are referred to as "Hog Killers". Stevens did have a line of single shot pistols that were breakdowns.
> They came from pocket size to long barreled models with detachable stocks. They also made a 22
> Target pistol, that resembled a auto pistol. The last pistol made that I can think of was under Savage brand. A single shot 22, that looked like a Colt six shooter. Discontinued in the 70s.


thanks for the reply, just seems like if it was an original factory production there would be a photo of one online somewhere


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Looked in all my books, 99.99% sure you gun is home made pistol. A couple years ago one of
similar construction caused quite a outburst at auction when buyer found out gun was not original.
pics of the Two models that were made.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Seen this one at an auction the other day and thought of this thread didn't stay long enough to see what it went for


----------

